# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pregled autosjedalica u Slavonskom Brodu - da li bi bilo interesa?

## Ancica

Postoji mogućnost da u kasnopopodnevnim satima (iza 16 h) u četvrtak, 22.1. održimo besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Slavonskom Brodu.

Da li među vama ima onih koji bi bili zainteresirani da dođu provjeriti autosjedalicu, odnosno da li je odgovarajuća, pravilno postavljena, a dijete pravilno vezano?

----------


## rahela

Slavonke, javite se da možemo organizirati pregled  :Smile:

----------

